# your top five



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

hi guys what are your top five fish.

oscar
severums
key holes
fire mouths
earth movers so many types to name.


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Bichirs
Dwarf Puffers
Bumblebee gobies
Dwarf shrimp (do those count? lol)
Filter Shrimp

:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> oscar
> severums
> key holes
> fire mouths
> ...


Haha, mike is gonna love you...

Erm, I dunno what mine are. I like the non-fishy aquarium inhabitants a lot, like hermit crabs, shrimps and anemones.


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

Clown Knifefish
Fire Eel
L25 plec
Flagtail Prochilodus
G Tiles - snowflake moray

Their my favourites of what I have now.

I've never kept Arowanas or stingrays but would love to and they culd make my list if I did


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, mike is gonna love you...


He already does. :flrt::flrt:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Cryptoheros sajica
Cryptoheros nanoleutus
Chrysichthys brachynema
Ctenolucius hujeta
Thorichthys ellioti
and i need this one too - Thorichthys pasionis


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Black ghost knife fish
fire eel
bolivian rams
congo tetras
adolfi corys.. love all corys, but those are my fave ones 

[all in no particular order!]


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Congo tetras
Etroplus canarensis
Bichirs
Corydoras
L46 plecs


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

esfa, shush, you lemonade addict  lol

BTT, sorry bud but carpy's list is much better 


anyway:
-Dovii (of course)
-Cichla (peacock bass family name)
-Umbies
-Trimacs
-Crenicichla spp


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> esfa, shush, you lemonade addict  lol
> 
> BTT, sorry bud but carpy's list is much better
> 
> ...



wow, your love list sounds like my hate list! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

I need to add BGK in mine... they're sooo nice. :flrt:


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd really need more than 5 from all the fish in the world so instead my top 5 favourites that we own are:-

Crosshatch Triggers
Atlantic Blue Tang
Sohal Tang
Orange Shoulder Tang
and Picasso Trigger.. although maybe a Bursa Trigger 

Theres so many marine fish I just love and cant/dont have though :flrt:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

mike515 said:


> esfa, shush, you lemonade addict  lol
> 
> BTT, sorry bud but carpy's list is much better
> 
> ...


haha. will give you trimacs - amphilophus are stunning. also like cichla - had the joy of keeping a group of 4 adult cichla orinocensis for a year for someone. awesome creatures


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah Im currently waiting for another 18 bass. 4 monoculus, 4 orinocensis and 2 more temensis.
so that will bring me to 24 in total, 6 each of monos and orinos. then 4 temesis also 4 each of ocellaris and intermedia. which will bring me to all 5 true peacock bass species 

24 bass in a 24 foot tank . gonna be goooood plus a few other cichlids.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

the reason for my list is that all of them fish have shown the test of time,they seem to have been round for ever but so many people to this day still keep them.people are thinking will thats an easy list we can all say osacr.but my top five have been a lot of joy for people to keep over the years and will be for years to come.

i would love to keep all the fish on mikes list,but i dont have that kind of room to keep them.so i cant put them in my top five.

my top 5 wish list would not be the same.:2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

The joys of owning your wishlist lol.

There's not a lot I want that I haven't got or had.

Well except a mekong catfish but thats never gonna happen nor would I do it if I could.

Arapaima would be nice and if I can find one I will have one lol. Got the plans for a tank and everything.

basically the same tank now but 18 foot wider lol and 2 foot deeper (that would make it 24x30x6 lol a bit excessive i think)


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

mine are:

Guppies
siamese fighters
white tip tetras
platys
angelfish
:2thumb:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

mike515 said:


> The joys of owning your wishlist lol.
> 
> There's not a lot I want that I haven't got or had.
> 
> ...


your a nasty man.lol

good days play..


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

oscars
snake heads
frontosa
clown fish
clown knifes


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

freshwater-
oscars
dwarf rainbow snakeheads
arowana
red tailed cat(i would love one)
synodontis petricola

marine-
naso tang
clarkii clown
scooter dragonet
black and white volitans
flame angel


----------



## fairyflake (Mar 9, 2008)

dovii has to be at the top.. so much _*charactor 


*_


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

silver arrowana....


it takes up the first five spots... i've kept several.... my favorite fish....












cheap too!... just keep that lid closed!


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

In no particular order:

Bristlenose Plec
Bolivian Ram
Pearl Gourami
Zebra Loach
Siamese Fighter


:flrt:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

After more thinking:

Red-tailed Catfish - Sexy fish!!
Good ol' guppy
Giant Gouramy
Firemouths
Oscar


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

African Butterfly Fish :flrt:
Siamese Fighters
Bichirs/Rope-Fish
Bristlenoses
Swordtails


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> African Butterfly Fish :flrt:
> Siamese Fighters
> Bichirs/Rope-Fish
> Bristlenoses
> Swordtails


well dont you win a lot :flrt:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

*5. Peppermint Pleco*
*4. Neon Tetra*
*3. Glass Catfish*
*2. Guppys*
*1. Clown Loach *

*I prefer simple fish!!*

:no1:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Esfa said:


> well dont you win a lot :flrt:


*is bashful* oh thank you 









:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Top Five Wishlist (if I ever get a four foot tank):

Bichirs/Ropefish
Black Ghost Knifefish
Redtail Black Shark
Burmese Loaches
Congo Tetras


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Salt -

Fu Manchu Lionfish
Scarlet Hawk
White Ribbon Moray
Wartskin Angler 
Leaf Fish (Taenianotus triacanthus)

Fresh -
Peacock Spiny Eel
African Butterfly Fish
?
?
?

I will edit my post once decided.


----------



## 92cw12 (Mar 21, 2009)

1.Betta aka simaese fighter (i got some really nice show bettas )
2.zebra plec (out of my price range £200 + :O)
3. aphysomeion striatum 5 lined killi (these are really nice to keep)
4. guppies 
5. clown loach

glad to see a lot of you have bettas in your top 5  but tbh my favourite has to be fish fry i just love watching them hunting live foods.


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

Synodontis Granulosus
Synodontis Petricola
Synodontis Angelus
Reedfish
Most SA Cichlids (if Ihad to pick just one then prob Geophagus jurupari)


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

Parrot fish,
Catfish, 
Paradise Fish (They are sooo pretty!!)
Albino catfish
And mollies. (They look like dalmations!)


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

x.froggy.x said:


> Parrot fish,
> Catfish,
> Paradise Fish (They are sooo pretty!!)
> Albino catfish
> And mollies. (They look like dalmations!)


Nice Georgia!... I think you are talking about Dalmation Mollies, the hybrid of Black and white, yes?. Would be intresting to hear about your fish!:blush:


----------



## rebekah-jessicaftw (Apr 11, 2009)

I've just started buying fish...i have 9 right now...my leopard cat is possibly the most entertaining of them all

heres my top 5
*Corydoras aeneus (leopard cat)*
*Moenkhausia pittieri (diamond tetra)
**Barbus nigrofasciati (black ruby barb)
**Betta splendens (siamese fighting fish)*
*Poecilia sphenops (black mollys)*


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

From what I have kept:
Herichthys pearsei/bocourti
Senegal bichir
Texas cichlid
Discus
Peacock goby (in their own unique way)

From what I likes, and will keep:

antennarius commerson (giant frogfish)
pearl ray
megalodorus uranscopus (sp):Basically a giant raphael catfish
RTG arrowana
snakeskin discus


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

rebekah-jessicaftw said:


> I've just started buying fish...i have 9 right now...my leopard cat is possibly the most entertaining of them all
> 
> heres my top 5
> *Corydoras aeneus (leopard cat)*
> ...


Not the dreaded betta's :lol2:
Worst fish ever, sorry.Fair play though as for a first fish/starting out they're good.Just get extremely boring.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Discus
Tiger Barbs
Danios
Silver Sharks
Zebra Plecs


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

electric eel
lion fish
piranha
sea horse
cat fish


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

-Lionfish
-Batfish
-Discus
-Most gourami
-Neon tetra

Apart from the two fish at the bottom of my list, I havn't kept them myself... but I really want to set up a marine tank when I'm older.. :2thumb:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

5.Angels
4.Guppies
3.Gouramis
2.Bala Sharks
1.Dwarf Puffers
haha its in a pattern!
x
xx
xxx
xxxx
xxxxx
xxxx
xxx
xx
x


----------



## rebekah-jessicaftw (Apr 11, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Not the dreaded betta's :lol2:
> Worst fish ever, sorry.Fair play though as for a first fish/starting out they're good.Just get extremely boring.



Bettas were my little brothers idea...because of the fact they have fighting in the name.

I love my leopard cat...it's a psycho.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Salvini
Festae
Clarias
Lima Shovelnose
Giant gouramy


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> Salvini
> Festae
> Clarias
> Lima Shovelnose
> Giant gouramy


Not bad:2thumb:


----------

